# Nerve damage?



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

Ive been having LG for awhile now, probably since 2006. It was at it's worst during the more stressful times in my life, like when I was working a very highly stressful job. But I'm really trying to zero in on it nowadays. I've been making headway and I'm finding that for me its a combination of a very sensitive gut (prone to anxiety) as well as foods with high FODMAPS, and caffeine. But it's still far from gone. Here's another thing that struck me recently. I wonder of I may have nerve damage down there. Occasionally I would also have problems stopping flow of urine after I finish up. The feeling is much like the minute bubbles of gas that leak from me that I have no control over. I'm wondering if it's coincidence that it was in 2006 that I started riding a motorcycle and my LG symptoms starting showing. Ive heard that putting weight on the perineal area for long periods of time can possibly cause nerve damage and numbness in the area.

Thoughts? Anyone else make the connection between activities that cause nerve damage and LG?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you looked at Levator ani syndrome??

http://www.bethshelly.com/pdfs/Levator%20ani%20syndrome.pdf

* Levator ani syndrome*​​
*Symptoms make the diagnosis*
There are no laboratory tests for this condition. Levator ani syndrome is a 
collection of symptoms and findings. Not all patients have all the symptoms. Only your 
doctor can diagnose levator ani syndrome. The most common symptoms include:
· Deep dull aching in the rectum/vagina
· Referred pain to the thigh and buttock
· Sensation of "sitting on a ball"
· Pain is worse in sitting and with bowel movement
· Spasms and pain in the pelvic floor muscle
· Pain during or after intercourse
· Tests usually show there is no inflammatory bowel disease, infection, ulcers or other bowel problem

*What treatments can help?*
· Medications to decrease muscle spasm and pain
· Biofeedback to learn how to relax and contract the pelvic floor muscles properly
· Electrical stimulation to the pelvic floor muscles to relax them and to increase circulation and promote healing
· TENS electrical stimulation to the pelvic floor nerves in the lower spine may help to "cover up" the pain and helps to relax the muscles
· Sometimes the pain is worse because of spasm in the buttock muscles or problems in the sacroiliac joint. Physical therapy can treat these areas.
· Heat and ultrasound are used by physical therapists to relax the pelvic floor muscles
· A special form of rectal and buttock massage can be performed by the physician or therapist to decrease pain and spasm.


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't looked into Levator ani... I don't have any of those symptoms either, except perhaps if I sneeze, I occasionally get a stabbing pain in my pelvic floor muscles, but that may be something else.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have burning sensation, feeling of a golf sized ball inside my rectum especially when i sit and also dull ache in my rectum when I am sexually active.
An article which says flexeril cured LAS

http://www.theannals.com/content/46/10/e29.long

Pengu have you tried oil of oregano in high doses? Any difference from it?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good Pengu try taking it in high doses for a week. Even I have ordered Greek oregano oil with 83-85% carvacol pharmaceutical grade from Greece. It may take a month for shipping.

A case where benzos cured lavator ani syndrome. If oregano doesn't work I will try this
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22991133


----------

